# internet via mobile samsung sur mac book pro



## kenay (7 Juin 2012)

bonjour, je pars en déplacement et j'aurais aimé pouvoir me servir d'internet de mon mobile samsung wave 575 bada sur mon ordinateur portable mac book pro. Je suis chez freemobile et internet illimité. En branchant le câble mobile/ordi et en sélectionnant partage internet sur mon mobile systématiquement le mobile s'éteint. je n'ai fait aucune manipulation ni aucune installation, je ne sais pas quoi faire pour que internet passe par mon mobile sur mon ordinateur, durant mon déplacement. Merci d'avance de me dire si c'est possible et si oui comment faire.
Bonne fin de journée cordialement.


----------



## kenay (7 Juin 2012)

Personne pour m'aidée ? SVP au moins me dire si c'est possible, que j'arrête de chercher si ce n'est pas possible, pas compatible mac samsung. Merci.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juin 2012)

Parcequil faut brancher un câble pour le partage internet sur un Samsung ?


----------



## kenay (7 Juin 2012)

Ben je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut faire pour avoir l'internet de mon mobile sur mon ordinateur.
Et je supposé qu'il fallait relié les 2, mais si, tu as une solution, je suis preneuse, merci d'avance.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juin 2012)

Je n'ai jamais vu de Samsung....

Mais, sur mon iPhone, si je crée un partage web, il met en fonction un réseau wifi que détecte mon Mac. Je m'y connecte et c'est parti.


----------



## kenay (7 Juin 2012)

Je sais pas si on parle de la même chose, je souhaite capté l'internet de mon mobile sur mon ordinateur.
Pour de n'importe ou avoir internet sur mon ordinateur grâce à mon téléphone portable qui lui capte internet partout.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juin 2012)

Nous parlons bien de la même chose. 

Je ne sais pas comment cela marche pour un Samsung. 
Mais pour activer le partage web sur mon iPhone, ce dernier démarre un réseau wifi qui se détecte sur le Mac. 
Avez vous essayez si vous trouvez un réseau wifi lorsque vous activez le partage de connexion sur votre téléphone ?


----------



## edd72 (7 Juin 2012)

On va supposer que ce Samsung est un smartphone sous Android.

Le principe est que le smartphone se connecte au web en 3G (vie ton opérateur) ensuite il suffit de partager cette connection en créantun point d'accès Wifi.

http://www.android-zone.fr/partager-votre-connexion-internet-grace-au-tethering

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h08 ----------

Oups! Je viens de voir qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une téléphone sous Android mais sous Bada OS.
--> Voir sous Bada OS comment partager sa connection.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h12 ----------

Voila: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZBSXNdwXO4


----------



## kenay (7 Juin 2012)

Je vais essayé votre lien edd72, merci.
Powerdom, merci mais non ça ne marche pas mon ordi ne détecte pas mon  port.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------

C'est en anglais déjà qu'en français, j'ai du mal !
Mais effectivement c'est bien ça, mais là dur dur pour paramétrer mon mobile !


----------

